# Post-penectomy sex



## gourlegr (May 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm back. It has been a struggle getting used to living without a penis (urination is a pain!), but I have been soldiering through. Anyway, as I have been saying in my previous posts, my sex life with my wife has been pretty much consisting of giving cunnilingus. However, I have struggled to find a position that lets me perform oral sex for an extended period of time. That is, with a penis, I could lick for a few minutes before penetration. Post-penectomy, though, I have to eat out my wife for an hour or more. While that may like a very long time, my wife told me that since PIV sex is not happening, I should please her orally and give her multiple orgasms. Since she has been so helpful, I feel I have to oblige her wish. After all, it's something I love.

Anyway, a standard session of cunnilingus has been for my wife to sit on the edge of the bed with her legs wide open, while I sit in a chair and lean in. After a while, though, my neck hurts. So does anyone know any positions for long-term cunnilingus? I would like some help with this.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

She sits on your face. This may be hard on her knees or thigh muscles, but it would give your poor neck a rest if you switch it up.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe use a toy to speed up the process?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> She sits on your face. This may be hard on her knees or thigh muscles, but it would give your poor neck a rest if you switch it up.


Also given the time you're putting into pleasuring her, you should be permitted to watch TV. Might have to set up some sort of mirror system to make it work but I'd be all over that one.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the same problem, neck pain. I have the liberator wedge/ramp which did help a lot, raises her up quite a bit.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you lick her cl!t while penetrating her with a toy, she will likely have an orgasm in less time, and it will be less of a pain in your neck.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

gourlegr said:


> Hi. I'm back. It has been a struggle getting used to living without a penis (urination is a pain!), but I have been soldiering through. Anyway, as I have been saying in my previous posts, my sex life with my wife has been pretty much consisting of giving cunnilingus. However, I have struggled to find a position that lets me perform oral sex for an extended period of time. That is, with a penis, I could lick for a few minutes before penetration. Post-penectomy, though, I have to eat out my wife for an hour or more. While that may like a very long time, my wife told me that since PIV sex is not happening, I should please her orally and give her multiple orgasms. Since she has been so helpful, I feel I have to oblige her wish. After all, it's something I love.
> 
> Anyway, a standard session of cunnilingus has been for my wife to sit on the edge of the bed with her legs wide open, while I sit in a chair and lean in. After a while, though, my neck hurts. So does anyone know any positions for long-term cunnilingus? I would like some help with this.


Well you might as well be the best at it. You can penetrate her hole with your tongue, and you can circle around in the hole to give the walls pressure. You can carefully lick in and outside the labia major and minor. You have fingers.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Me myself, I am in no hurry in that situation and I will go until my neck falls off


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> She sits on your face. This may be hard on her knees or thigh muscles, but it would give your poor neck a rest if you switch it up.


:iagree:


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

When My husband licks mine while putting a vibrator inside I go wild. !!! OMG. I can orgasm very easily. However he has a wonderful penis and when he puts it in me after pleasing me with his tongue it is like icing on the cake !!!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

kimd said:


> When My husband licks mine while putting a vibrator inside I go wild. !!! OMG. I can orgasm very easily. However he has a wonderful penis and when he puts it in me after pleasing me with his tongue it is like icing on the cake !!!


One of my favorite ways too.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Edited to delete.

The poster below me made a good point. 

Some things better left unsaid.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Comments about shooting a load or your DH using his penis is not helping the OP IMO... I would suggest the Liberator ramp or just get a couple of nice fluffy pillows and stick them under her bottom to raise her hips, with her on the edge of the bed. Good luck to you


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

I vote for being more open about toys. 
Ever considered a strap on? Or is that to strange for you?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Another Planet said:


> I vote for being more open about toys.
> Ever considered a strap on? Or is that to strange for you?


The closeness of the strapon will be nice for this situation.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay my bad for mentioning my husbands penis.
But the part I mentioned about using the tongue and vibrator will bring a smile to the OP wife.


----------

